

Ask HN: Could you tell me about your coworking space experiences? - basicallydan

A lot of us on HN, as we&#x27;ve discussed in the past, use coworking spaces to find communities of fellow entrepreneurs and hackers with whom to work, swap ideas, or just to sort of <i>be around</i> whilst working. If it would be so kind, I want to know about the HN community&#x27;s experiences and preferences to compare with my own and get an idea of what people expect. Specifically, if anybody can provide details about <i></i>as many of the following as you feel like providing<i></i>:<p>1. Experiences at coworking spaces have you really disliked<p>2. Experiences you really enjoyed<p>3. What kind of facilities you expect to have available? (kitchen? showers? printers? laser tag??)<p>4. Do you expect any events to be run?<p>5. Do you expect dedicated staff for food&#x2F;drinks&#x2F;support?<p>6. Do you like to book space in advance?<p><i></i>If you don&#x27;t feel like commenting, please email me directly: dan+coworking[at]danhough.com<i></i><p>Any amount of feedback is useful. Thank you very much.
======
EdwardTaylor
I worked at one in Edinburgh for a while.

1) It was difficult to balance productive and social. As soon as the room hit
a critical number and no one was talking, all assumed that this was the status
quo and that talking was inappropriate. They almost needed a quiet area and a
social area to clearly separate the two.

2) Proximity to more established startups (lived in upstair offices), who were
happy to chat through technologies on the off chance meetings.

~~~
basicallydan
That's great feedback thank you :)

------
eswat
Been working at one in Ottawa for a few months, though only once or twice a
week.

1\. Can’t think of anything I strongly dislike, other than lack of snacks and
good coffee (no espresso machine?!)

2\. Variety of events that aren’t strictly about networking, diverse
background amongst members, many chances throughout the day to talk over the
water cooler (even if you lack said water cooler)

3\. Kitchen and printer at the very least. If I biked a shower would be
appreciated, but don’t think it’s mandator. Also quiet spaces that aren’t
meeting rooms, so I can crack open a book or just take a nap.

4\. Definitely, wouldn’t join a coworking space if it was strictly about
working

5\. I don’t expect a staff but _healthy_ snacks and drinks would be great.
Right now members bring their own and share them with others for donations.

6\. You mean booking space for my own events? I don’t do that since I don’t
host events. I pay my dues at the beginning of each month.

Feel free to hit me up through email or twitter if you want to pick my brain
further; the stuff I wrote is just what comes to mind given the questions.

~~~
basicallydan
That's awesome feedback, thank you very much eswat :) I may well take you up
on that offer.

------
gjvc
Just today there was this programme on Radio4 about co-working spaces in
London. It was relevant, even if not an exact answer to your questions.
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03yn66h](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03yn66h)

~~~
basicallydan
Finally listened this morning. Pretty great summary of a few of the different
options available, though the presenter was a little bit sceptical :)

Anyway, great listen. Thanks.

------
ingen0s
There is a nice group in St. Catharines Ontario called Cowork Niagara
@CoworkNiagara the meetup is currently at the local cafe @MahtayCafe which is
amazing.

My personal experiences so far have been. 1) getting actual work through
fellow members 2) Getting solid advice 3) enjoying the relaxed atmosphere and
having persons to collaborate with.

The cafe has all the amenities necessary. However the group is expanding to
its own location.

There are certainly events; podcast hosting and start-up meetings.

No need to book the space but Friday all day is usually overrun with
coworkers.

The cafe has beer too so things get interesting every once in a while.

~~~
basicallydan
I like the idea of podcast hosting. Was it like a dedicated booth, or some
room which could also be used as a podcast booth?

Thanks for sharing, anyway. I appreciate it!

------
bitonomics
4) I expect events to be run. I think it is a big part of creating the
community feeling in the coworking space. And that community feel is what is
one of the ways cowering differs from traditional shared space like a Regis
office.

5) Not expected.

6) Definitely. Especially if #4 is present.

~~~
basicallydan
Cool. I agree, incidentally, and I like that you see that as one of the
differences between 'shared office space' and 'co-working space'. It is _so_
about communities.

If you don't mind me asking a couple of follow-up questions, how far in
advance do you tend to book, and is it daily or weekly, or does it kinda just
vary?

------
elwell
2\. Espresso machine was fun and delicious!

~~~
basicallydan
Right, so espresso machine = must-have! Thanks :)

